# Bulbine Natalensis - independent hormone tests



## Arnold (Aug 2, 2010)

*

Bulbine Natalensis – independent hormone tests            *
_by     Anthony Roberts_

         We know that Bulbine  Natalensis worked for me. But how about other people?

 Well, I’ve got a friend who is a MMA fighter who loved the stuff…but  you’ve never heard of him. I’ve also got another friend who used Bulbine as PCT for a  Superdrol cycle (Stephen Watt) but you’re not going to be  able to ask him about it for another couple of years  (with good behavior). I typically avoid telling you about “my friends  outside of the industry,” because it doesn’t carry much credibility  (i.e. it’s like telling everyone about the really hot chick you slept  with on vacation…or the hundreds of Playboy models John Romano slept  with in the ’80s).

 Well, without getting into details of my rogues gallery of friends  who are industry-unknowns, I’ll tell you about a guy who everyone knows,  who used the product, and got his hormones tested: Mike Mahler.

 (Click to listen to Mike Mahler talking about hormone  optimization on SuperHuman Radio)

 Mike is not only an expert on hormone optimization, but also the  first and last name in American Kettlebell training. And (almost)  more importantly, he’s got no stake in saying Bulbine Natalensis is good  (or bad), and is widely recognized as an expert in the field of both  training and hormone optimization. Read anything he’s written, and  you’ll know he’s a straight shooter.

 So, as I revealed in my first article, Mike Mahler is one of the guys  I asked to give the ingredient a trial run and give me his unfiltered  thoughts. Well, not only did he give me his thoughts, but he also got  his hormones tested. His thoughts were that the stuff worked, and while  on it, he was experiencing all of the classic signs of a major  testosterone elevation (libido boost, strength gains, etc…)

 But what did the hormone tests show?

 Actually this depends on how you want to look at things…his  testosterone was 135pg/ml – well outside of the physiological range for a  guy his age….and well into what we’d call the Supraphysiological level.  Mike is 37 years old, and his testosterone was on par with the absolute  upper end for an 18 year old. His estrone (a form of estrogen) was low  (*less than half of what it should have been), while his DHT was at the  upper range. In short, he had what I’d say is a perfect hormonal  environment for building muscle, burning fat, and gaining strength; if  you were 18, you’d be thrilled to have these hormone levels. If you were  37 (like Mike), you’d sell your soul to get hormone levels like this…


----------



## GXR64 (Aug 3, 2010)

Very promising from the studies, should be interesting to see who comes out with it first and price.


----------



## needtogetaas (Sep 15, 2010)

Ya i am woundering who will be the first company to get there hands on some real 100% pure *Bulbine Natalensis. 
* 
I know for a fact everyone is looking for it because the google analytic shows it. So people are googling the shit out of this stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 15, 2010)

This is an interesting read and I am curious to see who comes out with this first. Whoever does it should be a hit.


----------

